# Canine Dressage explained



## Kimberly Brewin (Feb 12, 2009)

This sports basic intent is to develop quality heeling, choreographed to music. It is judged by the correctness of position throughout the routine, handlers ease of movement and balance, handler and dogs movement in time to the music, and dogs attitude and workability. Each level (Novice 1,2, 3 Intermediate 1,2,3 and Advanced 1) has increasingly difficult required elements - heeling on right and left side, forward, backward, sideways and diagonal movement on right and left side etc. Intermediate and higher levels are all off leash. For more info see www.bcfirst.com/paws/divisions.htm or search Paws 2 Dance.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Hey Kim - you and China are good at this (says the woman who can't figure out what correct heel position is) - I love watching the two of you work


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread's title reminded me of this great Canine Freestyle performance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sknEaZHHbhc

Here's another great one for bitework fans (from an ex-SchH'er I had the pleasure of speaking with over dinner at Clicker Expo - Cleveland 2007)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crmD_B8ERzk


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DOG DANCING! :-o :-o :-o 
This doesn't belong on the "Training discussion" area of the WDF. This is a WORKING dog forum please!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

LOL! Heeling is part of working (at least in SCH)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I greatly admire all the effort that goes into dog dancing BUT one of the reasons this forum (WDF) has been successful is because it has avoided the potty training, pet training type questions. Those belong in pet forums. 
If Mike wants to reopen this he can.


----------

